# FreeBSD Foundation - donation



## tingo (Dec 23, 2022)

I donated a (small) amount of dollars to the FreeBSD Foundation today. Every little bit helps.


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 23, 2022)

Thanks for the reminder.
I just gave this years bonus to the foundation.
A lousy $100.
Here's hoping for a better next year.


----------



## paulfrottawa (Dec 24, 2022)

I'm on ODSP so I can only do $10 when I get paid next.


----------

